# Looking to 2015



## maestro267 (Jul 25, 2009)

Now that 2014 is all but over, it's a good time to look ahead to what 2015 has in store in terms of anniversaries.

2014 was a relatively dry year for major composer anniversaries. But 2015 will more than make up for it. It will be a huge year for Scandinavian music, with arguably its two greatest musical sons celebrating their 150th birthday, Jean Sibelius (8 Dec) and Carl Nielsen (9 June). Another composer born in 1865 was Alexander Glazunov (10 August).

Any other composer or piece anniversaries you want to highlight for next year?

(PS. I shouldn't need to say that this is more about significant anniversary years: 25th, 50th, 100th etc., but there you go.)


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

The complete Pollini Beethoven sonata cycle coming out on DG in the USA. iTunes time!


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

100th anniversary of the birth of Humphrey Searle, and I really should listen to some of his music!


----------



## MoonlightSonata (Mar 29, 2014)

Does 330 count as major? 2015 will be the 330th birthdays of Bach, Handel and D. Scarlatti.


----------



## maestro267 (Jul 25, 2009)

25 years since Leonard Bernstein and Aaron Copland died.

50 years since Edgard Varese died.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

maestro267 said:


> 25 years since Leonard Bernstein and Aaron Copland died.
> 
> 50 years since Edgard Varese died.


Yes. Isn't that amazing!! I remember Leonard Bernstein and Aaron Copland as if they were here only yesterday.

25 years, already. 1990 was a bad year, a bad year indeed for classical music lovers.


----------



## Bas (Jul 24, 2012)

MoonlightSonata said:


> Does 330 count as major? 2015 will be the 330th birthdays of Bach, Handel and D. Scarlatti.


As a multiple of 33 and the symbolics behind that number I think it counts. Especially for such a devout christian as Bach.


----------



## Manok (Aug 29, 2011)

Hard to believe 1990 was 25 years ago.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> 100th anniversary of the birth of Humphrey Searle, and I really should listen to some of his music!


You really should! I just discovered him this year; I guess I was a year early. But I'm anticipating a worldwide hoopla.


----------



## opus55 (Nov 9, 2010)

Manok said:


> Hard to believe 1990 was 25 years ago.


Even the year 2000 was 15 years ago!!


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

hpowders said:


> Yes. Isn't that amazing!! I remember Leonard Bernstein and Aaron Copland as if they were here only yesterday.
> 
> 25 years, already. 1990 was a bad year, a bad year indeed for classical music lovers.


If hpowders and Anne Sophie Mutter had a duet album out next year I would pre-order it.


----------



## brianvds (May 1, 2013)

It will be 70 years since Bartok died. Does that mean his music will then be in the public domain? Or is it 75 years or something? I can never remember. No doubt, his publisher will pay off a congressman to introduce a law extending copyright a few more decades...


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

albertfallickwang said:


> If hpowders and Anne Sophie Mutter had a duet album out next year I would pre-order it.


The best part is she could leave me an autographed G string which I would always treasure.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Aleksandr Skryabin died 100 years ago this year, as did Sergei Taneyev, who became ill with pneumonia directly after attending Scriabin's funeral and died of a heart attack less than two months later.


----------



## Orfeo (Nov 14, 2013)

*Paul Dukas* was also born in 1865 (October 1st).


----------



## Hmmbug (Jun 16, 2014)

Martinu's 125th, if that counts. Also for Feinberg. Zappa's 75th.

Some pieces are celebrating centenaries like Reger's Mozart Variations, the Rach Vespers, El Amor Brujo (de Falla), Porgy and Bess, Ein Alpensymphonie, and Sibelius 5. I probably missed a lot.

Sviridov's 100th, which no one has mentioned. And David Diamond.


----------

